# Suggestion on a Coat for these pants



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

easy to match thosep ants. go with a tan or khaki or grey. or darker go brown or black.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe i should rephrase that.. is there any way to go other than the obvious matchups


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

With those pants you should get the "My Grandpas Jacket" from Airblaster... 

Airblaster My Grandpa's Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

haha at first i thought u were joking.. but haha me likes that.. classy!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah totally it's a sweet coat I saw one at a local shop!!! I totally thought it was a thrift store coat at first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah, my grandpas jacket is way classy.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Something orange...or olive maybe...not like a fucking neon, something like this: Men's Burton Strapped Down Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards

I dig on the Horizon with those pants...Haze is sweet too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

i would go with a light blue


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

come up with your own style. Maybe i am too new, but is it a fashion show out on the mountain?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

YES. The groomers are the runway and the gapers are the paparazzi!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Lovely, i am excited for spring so i can board in my button down shirts. It's sad how some people do not have individualism. It is my goal to not dress like everyone expects a boarder to dress. This is only helped by the skill you posess/


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

"^"
1. Sarcasm....:cheeky4:
2. Rather "Biggener" to be so judgmental...
3. Aren't you reading the Fashion "Discuss the latest fashion and culture associated with snowboarding" forum?
4. How exactly is a boarder _expected_ to dress?


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> "^"
> 1. Sarcasm....:cheeky4:
> 2. Rather "Biggener" to be so judgmental...
> 3. Aren't you reading the Fashion "Discuss the latest fashion and culture associated with snowboarding" forum?
> 4. How exactly is a boarder _expected_ to dress?


Like the guy in your picture?:dunno:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

You just aren't paying any fucking attention are you? I would suggest to you that you chill the fuck out on your posts filled with condescension (until you have shit that can be backed up by more than 2 days of boarding and ordering boots your silly ass didn't even try on) and hope that you can learn something here. This is a great community of boarders, if you are the anti-boarder boarder, so steeze riding in your "button down shirts" then what do you need this forum for?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

straying off topic but I saw these two folks riding in business suits... made my day.... so try an Armani coat and let me know how it works out


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> You just aren't paying any fucking attention are you? I would suggest to you that you chill the fuck out on your posts filled with condescension (until you have shit that can be backed up by more than 2 days of boarding and *ordering boots your silly ass didn't even try on*) and hope that you can learn something here. This is a great community of boarders, if you are the anti-boarder boarder, so steeze riding in your "button down shirts" then what do you need this forum for?


Would you, and anyone else offended, accept my apologies for the snide remarks i have made. I will keep them to a minimum from here on out. I am on this forum so i can learn definitions such as "steeze". Also, what is wrong with purchasing boots i didn't try on? If they do not fit i will return the - do you see a problem with using a companies return/exchange policy?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Apology accepted! As for the boots, there is an abundance of information on this topic in the Boots forum for you to utilize.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

bassholic said:


> Would you, and anyone else offended, accept my apologies for the snide remarks i have made. I will keep them to a minimum from here on out. I am on this forum so i can learn definitions such as "steeze". Also, what is wrong with purchasing boots i didn't try on? If they do not fit i will return the - do you see a problem with using a companies return/exchange policy?


Many places will make you pay shipping charges for one way. Thats like $7 each time you have to try different boots. I tried on 4 pairs when I first got my boots... that would have been $21 wasted had I done what you're doing.


----------

